# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية المصرية >  وجوب التزام الحكم الصادر في جريمة بلاغ كاذب لما فصل فيه الحكم الصادر في الواقعة محلها

## هيثم الفقى

وجوب التزام الحكم الصادر في جريمة بلاغ كاذب لما فصل فيه الحكم الصادر في الواقعة محلها – إن لم يفعل كان معيباً والخطأ في تطبيق القانون 
من المقرر أن الحكم الجنائي الصادر في جريمة من الجرائم يقيد المحكمة التي تفصل في الدعوى التي ترفع للبلاغ الكاذب عن الواقعة التي كانت محل الجريمة من حيث صحة البلاغ وكذبه فإن كان يتعين على الحكم المطعون فيه أن يلتزم ما فصل فيه الحكم الصادر في جنحة الضرب محل جريمة البلاغ الكاذب من ثبوت عدم صحة الاتهام المسند إلى الطاعنة أما وإنه لم يفعل فإنه يكون معيباً بالخطأ في تطبيق القانون بما يوجب نقضه والإعادة فيما قضى به في الدعوى المدنية دون حاجة إلى بحث باقي أوجه الطعن 

رقم الحكم وجلسة صدوره طعن رقم 8108 لسنة 66 ق جلسة الأحد 13/4/2003 
سنة الحكم 2003 
المحكمة محكمة النقض الدائرة الجنائية 
الموضوع وجوب التزام الحكم الصادر في جريمة بلاغ كاذب لما فصل فيه الحكم الصادر في الواقعة محلها – إن لم يفعل كان معيباً والخطأ في تطبيق القانون

----------


## ايمن محمد عاطف حامد

بالفعل علي المحكمة الجنائية التى تنظر في جنحة البلاغ الاكاذب ان تتقيد بما حكمت به المحكمة عن الواقعة الكاذبة اذا اثبتت تلك المحكمة ان تلك الواقعة كاذبة او عدم صحتها واذا خالفت المحكمة ذلك تكون اخطأت في تطبيق القانون ولكن في الدعوى المدنية لابد ان يكون هناك تحقيق خاص لاثبات الضرر من الجريمة والتعويض الجابر لهذا الضرر الامر الذي سوف يترتب عليه تعطيل الفصل في الدعوى لذلك تحكم المحكمة في الشق الجنائي بالادانة او البراءة وتحيل الدعوى المدنية للمحكمة المدنية المختصة للفصل بها وتحقيقها طرفها

----------

